# canon t2i "bulk package" battery (LP-E8) - genuine?



## theregoesjb (Mar 9, 2012)

these "bulk packaging" canon batteries are sold on amazon, I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with them? I wasn't aware that counterfeit canon batteries was a thing but now i'm thinking about returning it. I just got it yesterday and have not used it.
I was just reading up that counterfeit batteries can actually damage the camera so i don't think i am even going to chance it.


----------



## Jeff92 (Mar 9, 2012)

Do they have reviews? Bulk packaging is just not in the fancy shelf wrapper but a cheaper package mayvwith no writing on it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

